# ruger has come to their senses



## devilslayer (Mar 11, 2007)

ive always thought ruger was a good company ,i just felt they didnt put alot of effort into thier tactical/self defense line....boy are they comeing on strong..with the SR9 and this new lcp...i wonder whats next??


----------



## nicknitro71 (Oct 15, 2007)

A Ruger 1911


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Any of you guys shot the SR9? I just saw one at a gun show last weekend and it was a nice looking/feeling piece. I just don't know anything when it comes to ruger, although I've heard all good things about the P89. Just curious 

-Jeff-


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

Raed elsewhere that They've already sold nearly 90,000 of the new .380 model. Was gon aorder mine this weekend - they're to ship in march so i'll wait anyways.


----------

